# Cerakote refinish



## user207

Here is another Cerakote refinish for another forum member. All the origianl blueing was refinished with Armor Black. The stock was refinished with polyurethane.


----------



## joe bag o donuts

Looks fine! What spots did you hit with Cerakote?


----------



## user207

All the metal parts were refinished with Cerakote. The photo doesn't do it justice. It had some surface rust. Went from the standard blue to Cerakote ( Armor Black ).


----------



## Framerguy

Excellent job Tim, did you get a longer oven in order to be able to do the long guns now??


----------



## user207

Still don't have a longer oven. Just had to hang it from opposite corners.


----------

